# Windows 7 auf neue HDD Clonen



## iRaptor (15. Mai 2010)

Guten Abend,

wie kann ich mein Windows 7 auf meine neue Platte Clonen? Ich habe keine lust ganze Software und Treiber neu zu installieren.

Lg


----------



## mattinator (15. Mai 2010)

Wenn die Festplatten gleich groß sind und Du z.B. eine externe Festplatte mit ausreichend Kapazität hast, sollte es sogar mit Windows 7 Boardmitteln funktionieren:


Erstellen Reparaturdatenträger Windows 7 (Windows 7: Reparaturdatenträger erstellen)
Erstellen Windows 7 Image-Backup ([Anleitung] Komplettes Image-Backup (Systemabbild) von Windows 7 erstellen - Tutorials (Windows 7))
Ob das Restore auch mit unterschiedlich großer Quell- und Ziel-Festplatte funktioniert, kann ich nicht sagen.
Ein freies Programm für diesen Zweck findest Du z.B. hier: Paragon Backup & Recovery Free Edition - Das Produkt.


----------



## Rotax (15. Mai 2010)

Jepp geht mit den Boardmitteln problemlos bzw. mit anderen Worten, seit Windows 7 ist Extra Image-Software zum Glück überflüssig geworden.

Größe des neuen Ziellaufwerkes ist egal, solange größer als Image selbst.


----------



## iRaptor (17. Mai 2010)

Das dumme ich habe kein Laufwerk wo das draufpasst ô0 

lg


----------



## mattinator (17. Mai 2010)

iRaptor schrieb:


> Das dumme ich habe kein Laufwerk wo das draufpasst ô0



Dann versuch das genannte Programm von Paragon: Paragon Backup & Recovery Free Edition - Das Produkt . Müsste nach der Installation auch 'ne Rescue-CD erstellen können, mit der Du Offline die Windows-Platte komplett mit Partitionen klonen kannst (ging zimindest mit der Vorgängerversion, Paragon Drive Backup 9.0 Express noch; gibt es nicht mehr direkt bei Paragon, aber z.B. noch hier Paragon Drive Backup 9.0 Express (32-bit / Deutsch) - Download bei SOFT-WARE.NET).


----------



## Wolf78 (17. Mai 2010)

Hatte das selbe Problem ( Plattenwechsel ) . Geht ganz einfach mit Seagate*DiscWizard Clonen . 

Neue Platte ran und Clonen .


----------



## amdintel (18. Mai 2010)

iRaptor schrieb:


> Das dumme ich habe kein Laufwerk wo das draufpasst ô0
> 
> lg



das ist es eben das mit den Bordmitteln  
da wird nicht komprimiert und deshalb braucht man das doppelte an 
DVDs .
würde das auf USB Ext. HDD machen wenn kein gutes Backup Tool 
vorhanden ist .

ich hab das mal verglichen Windows 7 Image Back vs. Paragon mit höchster 
Komprimierungs Stufe  bei Paragon Backup etwa die Hälfte wird eingespart 
wenn  Komprimierung Stufe 3 Best of  Compression . 
ich komme daher bei Paragon mit zwei DVDs aus ohne Daten extra zu sichern
nur LW c: d: e: bei sind ein paar Games drauf bei d: nur ein Fax Tool.


----------



## ziko (23. Mai 2010)

Hallo Leute,

...und das so geclonte Win7 war danach immer noch aktiviert?


----------



## iRaptor (26. Mai 2010)

Ja ist es. 
Habe es gemacht, funktioniert wunderbar.
Aber nur auf der selben Hardware.


----------



## EGThunder (12. November 2010)

Moin,

habe dazu auch mal eine Frage, wie sieht es aus wenn ich das System von einer SSD auf eine HDD kopieren will? Windows 7 wird doch in der Hinsicht extra für SDD's optimiert. Kann ich das System einfach clonen oder muss ich es neu installieren?

EG


----------



## Eiche (12. November 2010)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/blogs/zeffer/809-windows-umziehen-mini-roundup.html


----------



## EGThunder (12. November 2010)

Hat soweit sehr gut funktioniert. Nur die beiden Spiele laufen nicht. Bin gerade dabei sie neu zu installieren.

EG


----------



## kamiki09 (10. Januar 2011)

Ich würde gerne meine 1TB WD Primär Windows-Festplatte jetzt als interne Sicherungsplatte verwenden.
Als neue Systemplatte soll es die Western Digital WD6000HLHX VelociRaptor 600GB werden.
Diese benötigt aber noch den Asus U3S6 Controller, da mein Board von Haus aus kein Serial ATA-600 unterstützt.
Kann ich nach dem Einbau trotzdem mit Hilfe der Windows Software die neue Platte zum Aufbau mit dem Image verwenden?

Also ich dachte mir das so:
1.
Sicherung im alten Zustand (mit 1GB Primär/160GB Sekundär) auf eine externen Festplatte kopieren
2.
Alte 160GB Platte raus, neue Hardware rein, 1TB Platte noch stromlos lassen
3.
Per Windows CD das Image auswählen und dann auf die neue Western Digital VelociRaptor 600GB kopieren (in der Hoffnung das die Platte als Bootplatte erkannt wird!!!!)
4.
Wenn alles kopiert ist stellt sich die Frage, wie ich dann die alte 1TB Platte leer bekomme, mit ihr starten geht doch nicht, weil dann wahrscheinlich Windows meckert, oder?

Auch wenn das hier nicht richtig aufgeführt ist, hoffe ich, ihr versteht was ich vorhabe. 

Die Frage ist auch, ob die VelociRaptor 600GB nicht sogar abwärtskompatibel mit meinem Board wäre.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2011)

Öhm, hast du die Platte schon gekauft?
Wenn ja, umtauschen, denn eine Velo ist laut, heiß und fällt schnell aus, lieber die Knete in eine SSD investieren und einen extra Sata 3 Controller brauchst du nicht, nicht mal eine SSD schafft volle Sata 2 Geschwindigkeit und eine Velo ist davon noch weiter weg.


----------



## kamiki09 (10. Januar 2011)

Hi, hab die VelociRaptor noch nicht gekauft.
Soll die neue Serie auch noch diese Probleme haben, also laut, heiß und sogar ausfallen?
Ich habe mal nach Bewertungen für die 600GB gesucht und eigentlich nur positives gefunden, lasse mich aber gerne auch belehren.

Bei den SSD Platten ist mir nicht ganz wohl:
A. noch vergleichsweise sehr teuer und klein
B. ich wollte mir die Windows Neuinstallation ersparen, ich hatte bisher noch nie so ein System was so gut läuft, zudem ist da sehr viel Arbeit drin mit Anpassungen usw (HTPC bezogen)
C. es war doch so, das nach einer bestimmten Schreibzahl die Speicherbereiche unbrauchbar werden, mein System sollte noch lange so laufen

Jetzt weiß ich nicht ganz weiter.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2011)

Also, die Velo sind Erfahrungswerte, die ich da ins Feld werfe, ob sich die ganz neuen Modelle gebessert haben, weiß ich so noch nicht.
Aber extra einen Sata 3 Controller kaufen ist auf jeden Fall sinnfrei, weil die nicht mal Sata 2 Speed schafft.
Wieso kaufst du dir nicht eine SSD fürs System (60 oder 80GB reichen) und dann noch eine normale 1TB Platte als Datengrab (sofern du noch keine hast).
Damit fährst du deutlich besser als mit so einer Platte.


HDD klonen ist recht einfach.
Ladt dir mal die Testversion von Arcronis True Image runter, mit dem Programm erstellst du eine Boot CD.
Diese benutzt du um dein jetziges System zu klonen (die komplette Windows Partition).
Wenn du dann die neue Platte hast (die musst du vorher formatieren), kannst du das Image, das du gespeichert hat, mit der Boot CD auf die neue Festplatte überspielen.


----------



## kamiki09 (10. Januar 2011)

Naja, wie gesagt, ich wollte mein Windows so übernehmen.
Gibt es eine andere Alternative zur VelociRaptor 600GB?


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2011)

Die Alternative ist eben die SSD.


----------



## Waldgeist123 (16. Februar 2014)

Hallo,

ich hänge mich hier mal dran. Ich wollte auch mein Windows 7 klonen und habe mir die empfohlene Software Paragon Backup & Recovery Free Edition runter geladen. Aber leider funktioniert das nicht "von größerer Partition auf kleinere"?! Das Original ist 60 Gb, das Ziel ist 40 Gb, die Kopie ist ca. 35 Gb, unkomprimiert. Also sollte es doch funktionieren? Hat jemand einen Tipp?
Danke.
Gruß
Waldgeist123


----------

